# ADSL Problem: TimedOut

## OverSanUX

Hallo Leute

Ich habe meine beiden Netzwerkkarten richtig konfiguriert und sie funktionieren einwandfrei.

Nun habe ich das "adsl-setup" ausgeführt und meine Daten korrekt eingetragen. Wenn ich nun jedoch "adsl-start" eingebe kommt die TimedOut Meldung.

Bei Windows muss ich zusätzlich zu den bereits eingetragenen Daten:

   Username, Passwort, IP der Netzwerkkarte, 2 DNS-Server IPs, (diese sind auch in Linux bereits eingetragen)

noch die IP-Adresse des ISP-Servers angeben und ich habe keine Ahnung wo das im Gentoo-Linux einzustellen ist.

Weiters muss ich im Windows noch "unverschlüsseltes Kennwort (PAP)" und "optional Verbindung ohne Verschlüsselung" unter erweiterte Sicherheitseinstellungen der VPN - Verbindung zulassen.

Auch hier weis ich nicht ob bzw wo ich diese Einstellungen im Linux machen muss.

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe,

mfg OverSanUx aus Österreich

----------

## toskala

das passierte mir auch mal, am ende stellte sich raus, dass nochmaliges aufrufen von adsl-config und erneutes eingeben des passwortes zum gewünschten effekt führte.

meist vertippert man sich beim uname und/oder password. alternativ wenn du dir sicher bist, dass der kram richtig ist, probiere mal adsl-connect, das ist mehr verbose und liefert dir debug output, da steht dann meist drin was ihm fehlt.

----------

## ralph

Versuch mal adsl-connect einzugeben, das sollte ein bischen mehr output geben. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das mit Österreichischen Providern so ist, aber eigentlich sollte das, was du bei adsl-setup eingibst reichen. Such auf jeden Fall nochmal im Forum, denn zu Problemen mit adsl gibt es schon eine ganze Menge hier, auch speziell zu österreichischen Providern.

----------

## OverSanUX

Hi Leute 

ich hab die beiden Befehle "adsl-connect" und "adsl-config" jetzt probiert, aber der "adsl-config" befehl funktioniert garnicht und der "adsl-connect" befehl spuckt folgendes aus:

          /usr/bin/adsl-connect: line 17: ipchains: command not found

          /usr/bin/adsl-connect: line 18: ipchains: command not found

          /usr/bin/adsl-connect: line 20: ipchains: command not found

          /usr/bin/adsl-connect: line 21: ipchains: command not found

          /usr/bin/adsl-connect: line 22: ipchains: command not found

          /usr/bin/adsl-connect: line 25: ipchains: command not found

          /usr/bin/adsl-connect: line 26: ipchains: command not found

          /usr/bin/adsl-connect: line 29: ipchains: command not found

          /usr/bin/adsl-connect: line 32: ipchains: command not found

          /usr/bin/adsl-connect: line 35: ipchains: command not found

     Using interface ppp0

     Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

     LCP: timeout sendig Config-Requests

     Connection terminated.

     pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets

also ich werde nicht schlau aus dem. ihr vielleicht?

----------

## amne

Entweder du hast iptables nicht installiert oder es fehlt im Pfad.

edit: Bei genauerer Betrachtunt fällt mir auf, dass das mit iptables nicht wirklich das eigentliche Problem zu sein scheint. Hab aber auch keine Idee.  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

probier mal, ob dein dsl-anschluss korrekt erkannt wird

("eth0" -> netzwerkkarte am dslmodem)

```
pppoe -I eth0 -A
```

falls da nichts kommt, eventuell netzwerkkarte nicht korrekt konfiguriert?

----------

## m.b.j.

Hast du per adsl-setup script eine Firewall gesetzt, wenn ja kannst du das Problem vieleicht lösen indem du adsl-setup wiederholst und bei der Firewall Frage "0" eingibst könnte es klappen...

----------

## OverSanUX

danke mbj mein problem ist zwar nicht gelöst aber immerhin kommt jetzt als Fehlermeldung nur noch folgendes:

Using interface ppp0 

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0 

LCP: timeout sendig Config-Requests 

Connection terminated. 

pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets 

Kann des eventuell sein das man die PADO packets irgendwie emergen kann?

----------

## boris64

hast du das oben mal probiert?

so zum beispiel mein output, an eth0 hängt mein netzwerk, an eth1 mein dsl-modem,

eventuell kommt dir ja was da bekannt vor.

```
drbloed blah # pppoe -I eth0 -A

pppoe: Timeout waiting for PADO packets
```

```
drbloed blah # pppoe -I eth1 -A

Access-Concentrator: BRAX11-erx

Got a cookie: 12 1c cf d1 32 e3 b2 4d 1e 53 d0 29 83 5f 1f 67

AC-Ethernet-Address: 0f:80:1a:f0:0f:f2

--------------------------------------------------

```

also nochmal, netzwerkkarte, die am dslmodem hängt, richtig eingerichtet?

wie hast du die ppp-relevanten sachen im kernel eingestellt?

falls du ne verbindung bekommst, probier mal ein

```
DEBUG=1 adsl-start
```

und/oder such im forum rum, timeouts beim einwählen per adsl gabs zuhauf.

----------

## OverSanUX

Also ich habe jetzt den Befehl:

 pppoe -I eth0 -A

für beide Netzwerkkarten probiert. Bei mir ist es so eth0 hängt am Switch und eth1 am adsl modem. allerdings bekomme ich für eth0 genauso wie eth1 den Fehler:   TimeOut waiting for PADO Packets 

Was sagt dir des? Weil mir sagt des nämlich gornix.

 :Smile: 

----------

## OverSanUX

aja und zu den ppp-relevanten Sachen im Kernel.

Ich habe einfach alle Optionen die man auswählen kann die ppp vorne in ihrer Bezeichnung gehabt haben in den Kernel kompiliert in der Hoffnung das ich dann das was ich brauche dabei hab.

----------

## boris64

also im normalfall bedeutet das, dass rp-pppoe nicht in der

lage ist, mit deinem modem zu kommunizieren.

(man möge mich verbessern, wenn das so nicht den tatsachen entspricht  :Wink: )

-> z.b. könnte deine netzwerkkarte nicht korrekt eingerichtet sein etc.

am besten, du führst mal (s.o.) ein 

```
DEBUG=1 adsl-start
```

und postest hier den output (die erstellte logdatei), damit sollte eine

bessere/genauere fehleranalyse möglich sein

----------

## m.b.j.

Probier es auch mal mit einem anderen Modem... ich hatte schon mal das Problem mit einem, es was dann im A***. 

Welchen Provider nutzt du? Wenn du Aol (lol) nuzt hast du keine Chance wenn du deren Modem nimmst, die benutzen eine Abwandlung des ppp um ihre Nutzer zu binden. -> das Modem kann nicht funktionieren....

----------

## OverSanUX

also die fehlermeldung die auf den befehl:    "DEBUG=1 adsl-start" folgt ist diese: 

"Timeout                        

/usr/sbin/adsl-start:  line202: 1373 terminated              

$connect "$@" >/dev/null 2>&1"

(ist aber eigentlich dieselbe meldung die ich beim normalen adsl-start bekomme)

aber zu der meldung von m.b.j.

mein provider ist an und für sich aon also müsste es gehn oder?

----------

## OverSanUX

aja wie lies ich die log-datei

ich nehme einmal an das das die /dev/null datei ist oder?

wie gesagt ich habe absolut keine ahnung.

----------

## unix

die log-datei kannst du mit less lesen also less log-datei

/dev/null ist nicht die datei. mit /dev/null kannst du fehlermeldungen oder sonstige meldungen ins "nichts" jagen. das heist sie werden nicht angezeigt

----------

## OverSanUX

wo befindet sich dann die log datei die erstellt wird wenn die adslverbindung einen fehler verursacht?

----------

## boris64

die datei liegt imho unter dem verzeichnis

```
/tmp/pppoe-debug-xxxx
```

und heisst

```
pppoe-debug.txt
```

----------

## OverSanUX

ok der text der in der log-datei steht lautet:

am anfang stehen auskommentiert so tipps die mir aber nicht geholfen haben und dann:

rp-pppoe debugging dump

rp-pppoe-3.5

12:29:43.692 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr. 00:00:cb:65:09:2e DestAddr. ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 9b 05 00 00

12:29:48.692 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr. 00:00:cb:65:09:2e DestAddr. ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 9b 05 00 00

12:29:58.692 SENT PPPoE Discovery (8863) PADI sess-id 0 length 12

SourceAddr. 00:00:cb:65:09:2e DestAddr. ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

01 01 00 00 01 03 00 04 9b 05 00 00

ok. soweit so gut und was soll mir das sagen?  :Confused: 

----------

## OverSanUX

bzw einen der tipps die da oben noch stehen in dem logfile hab ich nicht ausprobiert. und zwar soll ich schaun ob meine netzwerkkarte auf half-duplex geschaltet ist.

wie überprüf ich das oder stell ich das ein?

 :Question: 

----------

## m.b.j.

Zur Log Datei,

Du siehst da, dass von deiner Netzwerkkarte mit der MAC Adresse 00:00:cb:65:09:2e an alle Netzwerkkarten (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff) am gleichen Ethernetkabel (gilt auch über Hubs/Switches) Packete geschickt wurden, das aber nichts zurück kam lässt auf darauf schließen, das entweder das Kabel kaputt, das Modem kaputt, das Modem nicht an, deine Netzwerkkarte kaputt. 

Andere Moglichkeit,

Was hast du denn eigendlich jetzt genau für eine Verbindung? Du hast etwas von einem "vpn Verbindung zulassen" geschrieben. Hast du am Ende keinen "normalen" ADSL Anschluss, dann kannst du dich auch nicht mit rp-pppoe einwählen!

----------

## OverSanUX

Ich habe einen ganz normalen ADSL Anschluss und der Provider ist Aon. Ich habe aber von Aon eine Anleitung die mir sagt was ich unter Windows alles einstellen muss um die VPN verbindung einrichten und nutzen zu können. 

Alle diese Einstellungen sind in meinem ersten Beitrag ausführlich beschrieben, wobei momentan meine größte Sorge ist, dass ich unter windows für die Verbindung selbst eine ip (10.0.0.138) einstelle und für die Netzwerkkarte (damit ich von aon eine ip zugewiesen bekomme 10.0.0.140) einstelle, jedoch nicht weis wo ich unter gentoo Linux eine eigene IP für die ADSL-Verbindung angebe.

die anderen einstellungen sind unter Windows absolut notwendig, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich das alles festlege.

----------

